# Arden's Mystery of the Week



## Arden (Oct 7, 2003)

Okay, since Androo's so busy nowadays, I will be taking over for him for weekly mystery photos/sounds.  I will post a new one at the beginning of each week (which for me starts Sunday), and I will post the answer by the weekend.  If anyone wants to suggest a prize system for correct guesses, I am listening.


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm asking for a clue here - is this picture magnified?


----------



## applewhore (Oct 7, 2003)

pappadam; poppadum

PAH-pah-duhm                                                                                                                                                       A wafer-thin East Indian bread made with LENTIL flour. This tortilla -like bread can be unseasoned (as preferred in southern India) or variously flavored with red or black pepper, garlic or other seasonings, as in northern India. Pappadams are available in Indian markets in various sizes and flavors. Deep-fried pappadams puff up to almost double their original size. Grilling them over an open flame will give them a smoky flavor.                                                                                                        

that's my guess!

A Noddy badge for the winner?


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 7, 2003)

marble floor


----------



## eric halfabee (Oct 7, 2003)

A rice cracker.


----------



## Cat (Oct 7, 2003)

Toilet paper?


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 7, 2003)

Something... Anything... Whatever...


----------



## Androo (Oct 7, 2003)

its wood


----------



## Androo (Oct 7, 2003)

Prize:
give us all a big hug!


----------



## Arden (Oct 8, 2003)

Cat's the closest so far.  And yes, it's magnified, that's the direction I'm going to be heading in since I don't have a digital camera.  I'm probably going to scan stuff at high resolution and take a small slice, as I have done here.

Applewhore: That's not it, but that sounds really good!


----------



## adambyte (Oct 8, 2003)

A golf ball?

A Stridex pad?

My new governor?


----------



## Arden (Oct 8, 2003)

The last, actually!


----------



## adambyte (Oct 8, 2003)

Yay! I was right! Look!


----------



## Arden (Oct 8, 2003)

LOL, not quite...


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 8, 2003)

_Brawny_ Paper towels?, maybe possibly


----------



## UNIX X11 (Oct 8, 2003)

It's a cow!


----------



## edX (Oct 8, 2003)

recycled paper


----------



## Ricky (Oct 8, 2003)

Parchment


----------



## applewhore (Oct 8, 2003)

kitchen roll - that's been used to wipe up coffee (I hope!)


----------



## kendall (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *Parchment *



jackass


----------



## buggerit (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kendall _
> *jackass *


jackass.


----------



## Arden (Oct 9, 2003)

Well, Applewhore's now the closest.


----------



## MikeXpop (Oct 10, 2003)

a napkin?


----------



## Arden (Oct 10, 2003)

We have a winner!  I'll figure out some sort of prize system and put that up later.

Stay tuned to this thread for my next mystery!

(The answer picture does not match the mystery picture (I think the original got thrown away), but it's close enough.)


----------



## Arden (Oct 10, 2003)

Okay, I've got it.  You get a medal.


----------



## Arden (Oct 12, 2003)

Here we go!  See if you can figure this out.


----------



## Cat (Oct 13, 2003)

It's ... ugly!


----------



## applewhore (Oct 13, 2003)

cat wins...


----------



## Androo (Oct 13, 2003)

I can prolly guess that....

Omnia?
or is it called "What is this font?"
napkin?


----------



## Arden (Oct 15, 2003)

Cat: Wrong.

Applewhore: Wrong.

Androo: Wrong, and too late.


----------

